
The startup that wanted to dethrone Craigslist is officially shutting down - rock57
http://www.businessinsider.com/moveloot-shuts-down-2016-6
======
mohsinr
They kept changing business model. Long live Craigslist. In our country olx is
is Craigslist in USA.

